# Windows XP Grub Error 22?



## kidmissle (Oct 1, 2006)

Let' just say for arguments sake that a friend of mine was trying to install windows, I don't know, xp from a cd that he burned in nero from an iso image. Of course it's a backup copy of his orginal disc thats the only way to do what I'm talking about. Anyway. He puts the disc in and gets a grub 22 error. 
I've done some research for him and found that grub has alot to do with linux, but this is not a linux cd it is a windows cd. He has formated the hard drive and created a new partition. What is going on here? and how can he fix it?


----------



## kidmissle (Oct 1, 2006)

*What is the boot ini suppose to say.*

Cause when I pull it up with a text editor I get this, ú3ÀŽÐ¼ plus way more jibberish.


----------



## Meztiso (Jul 25, 2006)

I think the grub is linux only. Never heard of it in reference to XP.

It sounds to me as if he may have some "leftovers" from a previous Linux/XP dual boot (hence managed by the grub) still on the HD. How thorough was the format ?

You might try looking for ways to remove the Grub. I have the same problem and am too lazy to fix it. There's a couple of linux guys around hear, you might try a PM and maybe they will know how to get rid of the Grub.

But I don't think this is something say (hypothetically) caused by an corrupted back-up copy of a legitimate XP disk.


----------



## kidmissle (Oct 1, 2006)

*What file is the boot ini looking for.*

I am ingnorant as to what the boot ini actually does? Does it just run an exe file from the cd and if so can I just boot from my A: and run it from there?


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

kidmissile, if there was a previous Linux installation on this PC, then it is probably causing your error message. What you'll need to do is: First, enter the BIOS and make sure that the CD drive is set to boot first. Then, pop in the disk and go to the Windows XP Recovery Console. Then type in the command *fixmbr*
That will rewrite the boot area, removing all Grub.

If you cannot boot to the CD, it is probably damaged or is not made to boot from.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

GRUB is a Linux project that allows you to boot just about any OS available. However, the way you're making it sound is that the WinXP CD is giving you this error. But if this computer used to have Linux on it at one point, a format will not erase the Master Boot Record (MBR). Follow kbalona's advise to clear the MBR. 

Also, we don't provide support for those that "aquire" "backup" CD's of Windows software.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

kidmissle said:


> Of course it's a backup copy of his original disc...


Does the same thing happen when he puts in his original Windows CD?


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

maybe his original CD is damaged?


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Backup Windows XP CDs are legal, so long as:

1) Only ONE is made.
2) It is ONLY used by the owner.

If it doesn't meet the above two conditions, which is obviously sounds like it doesn't, then it is not legal.


----------



## kidmissle (Oct 1, 2006)

Doesn't matter. It's not me. It's my friends, and he owns the windows orignal cds.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Unfortunately, the way that you're wording everything makes it sound as if he's not the legal owner of the CD. We really can't allow discussions that are against the rules of this site. As such, you basically have your answer and with that, I'm closing this thread.


----------

